# The Maroon Bomber Takes Shape --Flat Track Whizzer



## Goldenrod (Jul 2, 2020)

Four hours into the build and all special problems were solved.  The wheels are junk used ones to move the bike around until the maroon rims are laced.  The handlebars are for testing.   After roaring around the block, it gets disassembled and pinstriped and goodies placed on for show.  This is third and last in a series: Red Fireball, Green Dragon and Maroon Bomber.  










Lighting is dark but more will follow.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sweet bike , nice work


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2020)

The name Maroon Bomber is now, "Sparky" and "Greased Lighting"  Two chain guards with names. Future owners can decide.   New pictures.  As far as I can go without the delivery of bars, and seat and wheels















.  Virus delay in shipping.  Old pictures for comparison.  No Maroon Bomber "Sparky" and "Greased Lightning"--new names


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2020)

With the third flat track racer, I have reached a dangerous level of testosterone saturation.  It is right below my nipples.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Sweet bike , nice work




Coming from you, it is high praise.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 4, 2020)

Very cool, bet it’ll be fun to ride


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 8, 2020)

Since the engine lower bracket had to be extra low, the clutch cable stop had to be redesigned.   A hex bolt was modified by drilling a hole and sawing a slot.  Hex and not rounded so that it could be held for tightening.


----------

